# Closed threads



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

DKV sure has his share of closed threads lately. I rather enjoy them. He has a good sense of humor and brings a smile to my day.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Hinge. You should post more often. I think someone on here is a tattle tale.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

LOL do you think your fooling anyone?
Either one of you may answer, I mean it doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> DKV sure has his share of closed threads lately. I rather enjoy them. He has a good sense of humor and brings a smile to my day.
> 
> - Hinge


I also enjoy reading his posts,some may not agree with what says or don't get his sense of humor .


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> LOL do you think your fooling anyone?
> Either one of you may answer, I mean it doesn t really matter, does it?
> 
> - woodust


Meaning, is Hinge a sock puppet? If hinge IS a sock puppet, both it and DKV should just be banned.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> DKV sure has his share of closed threads lately. I rather enjoy them. He has a good sense of humor and brings a smile to my day.
> 
> - Hinge


OK, I'll play. Post the closed thread URLs. ALL of them, so that the worthies (who might care) here can see them. Then, since you have seen fit to complain, tell us the total number of closed threads, and then tell us how many threads he has started. Let's see some statistics, as opposed to a baseless accusation. Show us.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Are you guys trying to un-hinge DKV?


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't be mean guys. If you have something against DKV don't take it out on me.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well ma'am, I'm happy to hear his sarcasm & unrealistic sense of humor makes your day. But, there are others that are here looking to learn, & wanting answers to their issues. I don't see where to many of his posts fit that bill. As far as his closed threads, well, drama is what it is. Have a fine evening.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Hinge, I apologize for these guys. They know not what they do. distrbd is a good guy but the others have something going against me. I suspect one of them tattled to admin about the other thread.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

DKV, no problem. I understand these types of guys, troublemakers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DKV you are out there but i enjoy you dark sense of humor and it doesn't bother me,i my self wear this world as a loose garment and dont take much that serious ,if we cant laugh at ourselves or myself then maybe its just being worn to tight


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Life is too uncertain, eat dessert first….......

It's kinda like the t.v., radio, maybe at a party…..THERE IS NO ONE TWISTING YOUR ARM TO WATCH, LISTEN, or PARTICIPATE.

If you don't like a particular subject…..WHY would you comment….so you can feel warm and fuzzy inside?......


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> LOL do you think your fooling anyone?
> Either one of you may answer, I mean it doesn t really matter, does it?
> 
> - woodust


I wonder why they both have the same IP address?

Hmmmmmm….


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> LOL do you think your fooling anyone?
> Either one of you may answer, I mean it doesn t really matter, does it?
> 
> - woodust
> ...


I don't know if they are the same person or not. But NAT (Network Address Translation) would account for multiple people within the same company / Internet Café / etc. appearing to have the same IP address. Really need to compare IP address and Port numbers to determine if the same computer is sending both.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Busted!

Why do you need to have a female alter-ego defend you? It's not like you are ascared of starting dozens of threads.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Seriously, I want to know what is the best color glue to use; white or yellow? DKV never did answer that. Will I ever get the answer?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like someone has way to much time on their hands


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DID WE EVER DECIDE WHAT WAS THE BEST BRAND OF TOILET PAPER???


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> Seriously, I want to know what is the best color glue to use; white or yellow? DKV never did answer that. Will I ever get the answer?
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yes



> Sounds like someone has way to much time on their hands
> 
> - Blackie_


Not enough.



> DID WE EVER DECIDE WHAT WAS THE BEST BRAND OF TOILET PAPER???
> 
> - JoeinGa


No


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

What does hinge say on the TP issue?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am real. Hinge is real. We used the same tablet today. There is no conspiracy. Get a life. Have fun.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

HOLD ON…...The toilet paper thread was MINE…..nobody else can take credit for that…....


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> I am real. Hinge is real. We used the same tablet today. There is no conspiracy. Get a life. Have fun.
> 
> - DKV


LOL….. Keep telling yourself that  
I AM Having Fun….Nothing serious going on here, 
read my tagline….

Let me see, hypothetically, If I created a different name and signed in and made a post, then signed out and signed in under my real name, Both names would still be real….correct?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey UpinFlames, are you the guy who took a call to nature out the bushes south of Boise. You know the guy that decided it was environmentally responsible to burn the toilet paper and caused a big range fire? Please tell me that wasn't you.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

On the Internet. nothing is real, or maybe everything is real.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't give a crap who's who's. I just enjoy reading the stuff posted by those who do. LOL


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Seriously though,I have always wondered why the exact same toilet paper brand if bought at two different locations, have totally different absorbency, a foot of Cashmere brand TP from Costco can absorb more water than a foot of the same Cashmere TP bought from Walmart.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Seriously though,I have always wondered why the exact same toilet paper brand if bought at two different locations, have totally different absorbency, a foot of Cashmere brand TP from Costco can absorb more water than a foot of the same Cashmere TP bought from Walmart.
> 
> - distrbd


How do you know that?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Seriously though,I have always wondered why the exact same toilet paper brand if bought at two different locations, have totally different absorbency, a foot of Cashmere brand TP from Costco can absorb more water than a foot of the same Cashmere TP bought from Walmart.
> 
> - distrbd


I suspect that the Costco product is new and the Walmart product is reconditioned.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

> Seriously though,I have always wondered why the exact same toilet paper brand if bought at two different locations, have totally different absorbency, a foot of Cashmere brand TP from Costco can absorb more water than a foot of the same Cashmere TP bought from Walmart.
> 
> - distrbd
> 
> ...


the Walmart product is said to be pre-soaked


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll bet Walmart gets a special deal on the cheapest grade of that brand .


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know what DKV thinks, but honestly it beats wadding up the old Rears and Sorebutts catalog in the out house. Don't it DKV? Wait a minute being a city boy you don't know about such things!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I am real. Hinge is real. We used the same tablet today. There is no conspiracy. Get a life. Have fun.
> 
> - DKV


Is she one of your truths?


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

> I am real. Hinge is real. We used the same tablet today. There is no conspiracy. Get a life. Have fun.
> 
> - DKV
> 
> ...


Don't go down this rabbet hole, friend. A couple quick searches left me with so many questions, I decided it was easier to not care.

Both DKV and Hinge, whomever they are in their hearts, have been nothing but positive contributors to this site. That's good enough for me. Cheers.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I am real. Hinge is real. We used the same tablet today. There is no conspiracy. Get a life. Have fun.
> 
> - DKV
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> HOLD ON…...The toilet paper thread was MINE…..nobody else can take credit for that…....
> 
> - upinflames


Are you the one who's been pooping in the holes at the golf course?

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2015/07/24/Mystery-pooper-targeting-holes-of-Norwegian-golf-course/2881437763634/


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

How does closed threads and toilet paper relate? I'm confused.

And if DKV and Hinge both are using the same tablet, than who does the tablet belong too?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like you've got three new candidates.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I suspect that the Costco product is new and the Walmart product is reconditioned.
> 
> - ChuckV


.
.
EWWWWWWWWWWW !


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Pre-*thr*-owned.


----------

